# Altezza Detail(IS200 Import)Wetsand overload. A Biblically HUGE thread! Jetseal'd



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Guys

Some of you might have seen *My battle against Orange Peel...* thread that i did about 2 yrs ago... Well i still have the car and its looking even better! 

Heres a quick brief of what it was all about..

*2005*


> Hey Guys, I recently took a stab at getting rid of the nasty OP I had, I'm bit fussy when it comes to certain things...
> 
> Prior to this huge task the car has been regularly treated to Meguairs products,
> Gold Class Shampoo,
> ...


More on that here - *ON THIS LINK!*

So, almost 2yrs on how the car been doing? more so the paint?!

Well, believe it or not, i undertook the OP removal with fancy instrument such as a Depth Gauge, i did it with the balls of steel approach! The paint hasn't burned through, which to some was a suprise.

The paint has maintained very well, It had to be PC'd last yr since i had to do a partial engine rebuild.. which meant it was left standing for about 2 months during may/june... in which i never washed it... Pics below,

*2006*























































It hadn't been washed at all...

Then once it was running again.. it got the bathe of its life!










not many pics taken back then, i was very much hands on trying to take off all that standing dust/sand! Though it was Clayed, washed 2-3 times, polished and wax'd using Sonus/P21's products...

Afters at that stage..




























and at some shows...



















and some randoms...




























--

*2007*

So...

After all those pics how does it look? Cosmetically the car has had 2 changes... Stretch Tyres and a more aggressive stance enabled by spacing the wheels out.. it sits different to the ground... The engine is till 280hp Supercharge 2ltr... but off for some engine mapping next week 

Well i had a show this weekend at Peterborough, JAE 2007, for which i entered the car into Show and Shine, so heres a breif of how she looked after a detail session...























































AB SSF through Gilmour..










Wheels clean, rims polished with Alu Belgom as there bare metal, then one go over with NXT polish, i find this a nice fine metal polishing paste, which isn't too abrasive and removes any heavy haze left from the Alu Belgom...

Anyway...

I've decided to go for sealant as my LSP... For this i need to strip off the previous Wax's.. (nattys, P21s, Pinnacle Sig etc....) So i used Megs Paint Cleaner from the Deep Crystal retail range with a finshing pad.. Previous to this it was clayed with sonus green bar..

Then as its creating a lil frenzy, i decided the LSP would be CG Jetseal 109...

So after the Meg DC1 stage it was hit with 2 coats of CG EZ-Creame Glaze




























Tyres dressed with CG New Look dressing..























































Wheels hit with Jetseal 109.










And front Calipers...

So now Afters with Jetseal applied!









































































And there we have it!

I'm going to keep layering on the Jetseal, i'm hope its durable or i will be putting a wax ontop... but after 4-5 coats i'd imagine it to be pretty damn sealed!!

How did i do at JAE? well no one from the Lexus Owners Club entered, maybe they were scared of loosing  i made it through anyways to compete against iirc 15 other Jap cars... but i didn't go today as the weather was very bad on the way back, and even with this morning being nicer i didn't bother going!! I won the club show and shine, and didn't see me winning the entire show, even though the judges said mine had been the best example they'd seen all day...

Well... Thanks for reading this far.. its a huge thread i know!

Hope you all enjoyed it 

Cheers,
Am.


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

One of the best threads ever. fact

Lol, cool number plate as well


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW, what a difference. The reflections are deep :thumb:


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wonderfull results mate! :doublesho 

I have drunk to see these results! I must wake up! :wall: 


:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Your original thread was one of my all time DW favourites - balls the size of watermelons mate :thumb: 

Loving your work and good to see she's still looking sweet


----------



## Fishlock (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh wow.

That's amazing, sure got some balls going to the paintwork with wet 'n' dry on that scale, respect :thumb:


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

cant belive you wet sanded it big balls todo that

amazing results though


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

great work, recognise the car too


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great history of your detailing work on the 'tezza Am!  You sure were brave doing all that wetsanding!  

However, you also need to show of what's in the boot and under the bonnet! 

Get snappin' or uploading! :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

stunning mate just, blown away by this detail.

Did you depth gauge the paint?

John:thumb:


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

kiddah, great work man, lol, never seen soo much dedication to rid of orange peel


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

WOW! Amazing car and story lol  

Like the plates too


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i remember reading the original thread am being blown away! 
top work, you've got a cracking looking motor matey! and hsould be rightfully proud! 
top stuff!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing mate...much respect to you for having balls to virtually wet sand a whole car. Results are stunning


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

loving it mate, and the car looks fantastic


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is one amazing read.
I remember the original thread and have shown it to many people to show what can be done with skill and patience.
The finish on your car is like a mirror - simply stunning


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Absolutlely love this car and the detailing work gone into it.. Stunning.. :thumb:


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Awesome matey :doublesho lovin the front mount :thumb:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Balls of Steel.

Lovely detail, very very impressive reflections.

Thanks for posting.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Scary... but awesome. Very scary... but very awesome. Given it's your own car the paint gauge issue evaporates - the only risk was to your own wallet, and looking at the sanding haze you clearly took your time. Big respect, that is one hell of a finish that I would be very proud of.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

still_learning said:


> One of the best threads ever. fact


Word.

That is immense, really really good.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What can be said other than simply awsome, mirror like reflections! Dedication to the car, thats for sure - very enjoyable read. :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Outstanding mate, simply outstanding ! :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent post - that was a great read 

Car is pure amazing


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

:doublesho :doublesho UNbelievable mate what a great thread and your motor is beautiful. My old GF had one in white . Theyre good cars.

As everyone else has said monstrous knackers to do that mate and very very well done !!!!!!!!!!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

WOW what a great job looks perfect.
Total respect man


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Awesome write-up.
Awesome work.
Awesome pictures.

Mr. Singh, that was just awesome.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

nice motor and a proper job well done


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Am,

That is an awesome job. I don't know why, but I kinda liked it in matt black!  

Keep up the fantastic work.

Matt


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome thread :thumb:


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

50 Cent stylee. Looks wacked! :thumb:


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

Balle balle Singh, Thats one hell of a turnaround.

Good stuff


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

awesome mate i know just how you feel about orange peel i just wont stand for it either! 

I removed mine using the PC slong with some 2000 grit and 3000 grit sanding discs!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Great history of your detailing work on the 'tezza Am!  You sure were brave doing all that wetsanding!
> 
> However, you also need to show of what's in the boot and under the bonnet!
> 
> ...


Hey Alan,

heres some for you and the rest of the guys














































Thats the install which i did myself.










Mocal Power Steering and Engine Oil Coolers




























Its a Yamaha BEAMs engine. 2ltr 4 pot which stock produces 210hp N/A. Not enough for me i bolted a supercharger on and now shes around 280hp, but i'd be hoping for lil more soon as we get it mapped next week :driver:

Thanks for all the comments gents


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Big Cochones! 

Respect for going to that extent, the finish is amazing! :thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Cant believe you did that wetsanding to a good looking motor but the results are well worth it m8 as everyone else has said balls of solid rock!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I remember the original thread and it stunned me then as it does now - superb work! Looks even better in the metal!

I thought i reconised the car - i met you last year at E38 when you were speaking to Tom with the 6n2 Polo GTI.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

dino said:


> I remember the original thread and it stunned me then as it does now - superb work! Looks even better in the metal!
> 
> I thought i reconised the car - i met you last year at E38 when you were speaking to Tom with the 6n2 Polo GTI.


Thanks! 

I should be at E38 again, well i hope to be!!

Tom's car has changed a bit too, mainly in the interior and ICE department!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Designed By Lexus

Perfected By Singh


----------



## ModifiedMadness (Sep 15, 2006)

You can wait until then Am to see the new inerior trim and hear the builds then  

Top looking car as always though man, look forward to seeing it again soon (especially the new dials).


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

who needs a mirror when they got your lexus for reflection, great fantastic work and admiration to you for having the guts to do the whole car mate, its stunning fair play, now were is my shaver


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top thread ....


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

amazing one of the best on here


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

WOW! - How much wet-sanding  Looks absolutely fantastic


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

Fancy coming to Hull and getting the orange peel of my rear quarter? 

Love your car, looks amazing dude and some pretty shocking results there.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Now that is a nice looking motor, and as for the wet sanding!!! balls of steel definately. Great Thread.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Farkin 'ell, can you do my Benz please?
Lovely Altezza, evry mod you've made rocks.
An engine bay to d-d-d-die for!


----------



## BMW540i (May 2, 2007)

Fantastic results..Not a big fan of these cars but i must say yours looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Outstanding :thumb: :doublesho


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

no words to describe man!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I must admit i loved reading this...so much that i think im gonna have a go at wet sanding myself because the result is soooo cool!!!!

Well done:thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

stunning! made a great read  and very helpful info there 

brilliant thread!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Breezy said:


> awesome mate i know just how you feel about orange peel i just wont stand for it either!
> 
> I removed mine using the PC slong with some 2000 grit and 3000 grit sanding discs!


Nice one!  any pics?!


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thats one wicked stance!! Is it just on coilovers??

Top work fella!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I remember reading that wet sanding thread originally! Absolutely blinding finish mate


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

dubber31 said:


> Thats one wicked stance!! Is it just on coilovers??
> 
> Top work fella!!


Hiya

Yes its just on coilovers (APEXi N1, Height, Damping, Rebound adjustable)

Alot of ppl think its on air ride :lol:


----------



## cav391 (Feb 16, 2006)

stunning


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - everything they already said!

just up the road from me so will keep my eyes out for that beauty, but I suspect all I will see is me heading back at myself in those mirror panels :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just saw this thread, a good read & wow car looks stunning! amazing results and really clear reflections :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd not seen this before - its stunning. Not normally my cup of tea, but your car in that colour, with that stance, on those rims - utterly gorgeous. The work you've done there is a real credit to you, amazing.


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Fabulous. Want it.


----------



## blaze1235 (Oct 1, 2006)

Morph3ous said:


> Fabulous. Want it.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

is all i can say to that mate. :thumb: :doublesho


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome work, very very nicely modified :thumb:


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

Am, loved the car when I saw it in that recent TA thread. Had no idea of the incredible work that went into getting that way - respect is due.

Install doesn't look too bad either


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks folks!

Slightly bad news, its been slightly swirl'd up by a Megs drying towel, i'm pretty pissed off about that 

Not to worry, i'll correct that at the weekend, its very minor. Have a Brinkmann on the way so will do a mini update...

While i'm at it, it will be layered up with another coat of Jetseal and 2 coats of Vic Concours. Will update this thread with some piccys of course


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Get yourself a water filter mate :thumb:

Your car deserves it!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

I was looking at that... More info would be good! 
Same goes for RO Water


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I have an RO filter which has served me well, if you have space to store water, don't mind a bit of waste water then it is very economical.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=15167&highlight=osmosis

Alternatively, consider the Aquagleam water filters which some of the approved sellers sell on here.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Mr Sing thats fcuking bling :thumb: 

And along with everyone else here let me salute the size of your Davina’s for that wet sanding job.

Top man!


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

Amazing stuff! Truly gobsmacked at that finish!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

that car is like a farmer!!! outstanding in a field of its own!!!! well done and keep it up!


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

My.****ing.Lord....

That has to be one of the nicest IS200's i've ever seen...EVARRR!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Courageous stuff!  Looks terrific now; top work. :thumb:


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Omg!!!! :d


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

love it, see you at edition 38


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

That looks so good . Well done mate.


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

IT just keeps on getting better! :thumb:


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

one of the top 5 write ups ive seen on DW yet, credit to you dude!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ahhh orange peel man LOL, looks very nice mate


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow!! Awesome Car :thumb:


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

ive read this thread at least 10times now and it still aint getting boring lol


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn fella!!!  you got some balls!! :thumb: Not seen this thread before and am mighty impressed with how the car turned out, excellent work!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

THAT is amazing! Very impressed, who wouldn't be.....


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

take my hat off to you mate well sorted


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Remember the original thread, very well done mate, gonna try it at some point on my car (been off the road for 1 year now - unwashed!)

:thumb: Keep it up


----------



## VTSKris (Jan 31, 2007)

Some amazing reflections shot there mate and going back to your original post your very brave 

Some really nice work.


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG What a finish on the car.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

i must admit that is i amazing turnaround, and to wet sand the factory paint takes some gonadds but the results speak for them self:doublesho absolutely amazing


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

thats mad stuff!! makes me laugh when i worry about doing a small chip on my bonnet!! Fair play


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

Holy moly my waters broke:doublesho 
Nicely done Singh (that plate must have cost a bit as well )
truely stunning!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

This thread still going 

Car was Polished with Menz FF few weeks back. Vics Cleanse, finished with 2 coats of Vics Concours waxs. It looking it looks very very wet, very very black and is as slick as you like. 

Car will be for sale in the next few weeks...

Cheers.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ can't wait for the post of work done on the next.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

jesus how gorgeous is that.glad to see its been kept nice and simple on the body mods aswell.I cant stand body kits and things.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Car still looks amazing! See it almost every morning - usually behind you at the lights turning right at the debenhams H3/V7 crossing (in a black mk4 golf gti).


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

those reflection shots are insane! awesome


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Awful orange peel for a brand like Lexus.

Great work and stunning paintwork now.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

i never thought id say this, but i now want a lexus!!! mint looking car that mate


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

dino said:


> Car still looks amazing! See it almost every morning - usually behind you at the lights turning right at the debenhams H3/V7 crossing (in a black mk4 golf gti).


Yup, that way to drop the wife off at work


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

edition_25 said:


> i never thought id say this, but i now want a lexus!!! mint looking car that mate


For Sale soon :thumb:


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

SOLD:thumb: 
haha - man im so envious of ur car - keep up the good work :buffer:


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Never seen such an awesome finish! The car is also very nice looking, I'm loving it.


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Great work and another good write. Really like your work and admire the fact you had the balls to wet sand the entire car...... Hardcore Mr Singh..... hardcore!!!!


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

is this the car that is in the Nov 07 edition of Banzai in the Street Life section (Readers Rides)?


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Dave^ said:


> is this the car that is in the Nov 07 edition of Banzai in the Street Life section (Readers Rides)?


Yes mate.

Albiet, those pics were taken about a yr ago.

Cars for sale shortly..


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice motor indeed.

Nevermind, onward and upward as they say.....

What's next?


----------

